# Stupid deer



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This evening I was moving bags of mulch to the big garden so I could spread it on my asparagus patch. As I was bringing the last bag over I saw a deer come from behind the shed and walk toward the road. I watched her for a while, took a really bad picture then snuck to the back of the house to get hubby. He got to see her slink back down the hill and into the woods. I didn't think much of it. There are apple trees there and lots of grassy herbs that deer eat. After I got done spreading the mulch I went ove to the end where I had planted a bunch of flowers. When I got there I saw that my 2 struggling sunflower plants were just stubs! They were less than a foot tall anyway so they didn't even make a mouthful but that ddd deer ate them anyway!

Hubby thinks it's hilarious. I was excited about seeing her but now I'm thinking about where to put a hunting blind and salt lick. (in Ohio you are allowed to shoot them over salt/mineral blocks and feed)


----------



## Heartbroken (12 mo ago)

"Stupid deer" - words I say almost every single time I'm out on the road. Usually with a few expletives added. Yesterday's was a young buck that ran right up to the edge of the road causing me to brake hard, resulting in all of the groceries flying out of the bags and dumping all over the truck. We glared at each other for a minute then he finally tossed his head and ran back the way he had come. Last week was a big doe jumping out in front of my motorcycle. Still not sure how I avoided that one without a wreck.
We tried planting some saplings for my mom, and put some flowers on her deck. Within two days it was as if we'd never tried. Everything was deer food. The stupid deer will come right up on her deck to eat the flowers! I think they know there's no hunting in her residential area so they're bold as brass. Sometimes they'll bed down in her driveway and act like you have no right to try and drive in.
Definitely set up a blind! The only revenge is a pan full of venison chops fried up with onions.


----------



## gilleyb1958 (Dec 26, 2021)

I don't have a problem with them. See a half dozen everyday. 
Encourage it to a degree. Will have meat when things turn to shat.
Make it easier. Don't need it now.


----------



## Heartbroken (12 mo ago)

I wouldn't count on venison on the hoof when SHTF. You won't be the only one thinking that way, and I've seen how quickly they can disappear as soon as they get hunting pressure. The large herds browsing in open fields right up by the road just melt away, and even the quieter spots along the edge of the woods where I always seem them are empty. They go nocturnal and stay bedded down for long periods. Unless you have property where they travel, and give them salt licks year round, the chances of randomly being able to shoot one for food when you need it in a SHTF situation are pretty low.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mom and Pop live in an area where there are a lot of deer. They have seen where human pressure has caused the herds to leave good habitat.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you want a relatively untapped source of meat, learn how to properly clean and cook raccoon. They are everywhere and few people would think of eating them. I would have to be awful hungry before eating one. Raccoons have a "makes me want to puke" odor.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My deer sighting was almost like winning the lottery. While they do tramp through my garden and eat my hostas, the actual sighting was just a chance. These deer are wary and quick. They also vanish once deer season comes around. They probably congregate in the "no hunting" zone in the local park where they have plenty of food and shelter.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like a smart deer to me. They found the tastiest morsel in the yard, and ate it.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Heartbroken said:


> They go nocturnal and stay bedded down for long periods.


I always had the best luck when the hunting pressure was the worst. I made it a point to know where they bed down, where they travel, and where they drank. Whitetail deer, are creatures of habit, and the easiest big game to hunt. And in a survival situation I would only need two a year.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I've been spraying whey mixed with hot pepper, peppermint, and other assorted oils on to the garden since the drought has forced the deer into our garden. They show up frequently, as bold as brass.

Lots of folks here know that I hate deer because they carry meningeal worm, but I have to admit that I feel sorry for them and the other creatures suffering from this drought. It makes me sad, almost every day. 

But not so sad that I am going to give up trying to save my garden.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We've had plenty of rain lately. The grass isn't turning brown like it usually does this time of year. 

Deer ate the jewelweed in that plot a couple days after I planted it there. Jewelweed is supposed to be bad for deer. They won't touch it here in my yard where there is a lot of it. They had to eat the plants that were supposed to spread seed in that garden.

Moldy coffee grounds are not keeping them out of that area this year. They worked last year.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Recently had a porcupine that decided our apple trees would be a good source of food. He was excellent BBQed.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Praise the Lord! We got almost 2 inches of rain overnight! 

Can't tell you how much better that has made me feel.... And I hope that the deer and other creatures enjoy the greening grass, and will now stay the heck away from my garden.

I'm still going out to spray after evening chores. The rain has surely washed away what I sprayed the other day, and I'm not taking chances. The sweet potatoes have recovered twice, and I don't want to push my luck.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I sprayed my melon vines with critter b gone spray again today. My little lonely watermelon is almost softball size and I want to be the one to eat it!


----------



## Olhomestead (Mar 3, 2021)

Yookay, we get to deal with their 1000 pound cousins. Moose. Had 2 of them yesterday that I was not sure if our Chesapeake would come to heal position. Good dog. Moose in the yard this time of year is a daily routine so always looking.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

One of my relatives lives in Anchorage, Alaska. His kids missed school one day because of a moose hanging out in their neighborhood. Everyone was afraid to try chasing it away because they can get pretty nasty and do a lot of damage when they get mad.

Update on the watermelon/Tigger melon experiment. YUCK!!!! Tigger melons smell wonderful, but taste like slightly sweet but salty potatoes. I will not be growing them again! The yellow watermelons never did get ripe. I picked the biggest one the day before a frost was predicted and it needed a couple more weeks to get ripe. They were planted early in the season but apparently not early enough. I now have all winter to think about a different vining crop to grow in the wire bin leaf pile.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> One of my relatives lives in Anchorage, Alaska. His kids missed school one day because of a moose hanging out in their neighborhood. Everyone was afraid to try chasing it away because they can get pretty nasty and do a lot of damage when they get mad.


I am reminded of the credits for Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Something about mØØse bites being very nasty...


----------

